# CSV possibly fake



## cowardly_dog (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi there

My husband and I have been married for just under 5 year. He was in SA on a GWP until 2016 when his company (run by a relative) arranged for him to apply for CSV through an immigration attorney in Cape Town. The application was denied for reason "the roles and responsibilities not being those of a corporate general manager". The attorney submitted an appeal and husband signed a power of attorney for the attorney to collect the visa at VFS. 

Last year hubby's laptop bag was stolen which contained his passport. He obtained a new passport and was informed by VFS that as he did not have a certified copy of his permit, he would have to obtain a letter from the visa verifications department confirming authenticity of his visa.

We received the letter earlier this year stating that the visa was not issued by Home Affairs. The letter confirmed visa number and expiry date but clearly stated that it was not issued by DHA. We forwarded the letter to the attorney and he sent it to a gentleman at DHA who confirmed that the visa was valid and was issued by DHA. He also sent us a screen shot of what appears to be from the DHA's MCS system where the visa is clearly listed. I also went to Home Affairs just to make double sure, the official told me that the visa on the system is valid and that hubby qualifies for PR. She would not print anything for me and said we would need to go to VFS.

I called a different attorney to find out what the issue could be and how we could rectify the situation. They advised that either the visa was indeed fake or DHA might not have updated their system.

This comes at a really crucial time as hubby would have qualified for PR soon but now obviously we don't know what to do. My husband is no longer working and would like to start his own business which obviously he would need to do under a different visa (we hoped to apply for a 11.6 with permission to work). 

I have done a bit of research and it looks like we only have one option - Apply for a 11.6 assuming that the CSV is valid and hope that DHA will realize that their system was not updated; if there are issues the attorney who handled the original application should take it further with DHA.

If the visa is not valid what steps can we take against the applicant attorney? We have proof that he handled the application and the appeal. We don't want a situation where we have to report to an immigration official at DHA and face passport being confiscated and hubby being deported.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

cowardly_dog said:


> Hi there
> 
> My husband and I have been married for just under 5 year. He was in SA on a GWP until 2016 when his company (run by a relative) arranged for him to apply for CSV through an immigration attorney in Cape Town. The application was denied for reason "the roles and responsibilities not being those of a corporate general manager". The attorney submitted an appeal and husband signed a power of attorney for the attorney to collect the visa at VFS.
> 
> ...


Hi

If [email protected] told you in writing that the visa is fake then there is a very high chance that the visa is fake 

You should never trust this so-called Immigration consultants/lawyers 

Did your husband submit the appeal in person? if your husband was not present when the appeal was submitted at VFS the Visa is definitely fake 

The fact that the Visa is in the "Movement Control System" does not mean that the visa was issued my DHA, any corrupt Immigration Officer at any border post can capture a fake visa into the MC System

Many fake Visa's are in the Movement Control System, they remain fake because it was not issued by DHA and there is no file for it in the system 

Go to VFS website and track the application to see if the date on VFS System correspond to the date the lawyer claim to have collected the Visa. The tracking number can be found on the Visa Label, it should start with "TRA"


----------

